# Update on Little Miss Tennessee



## Frankie (Feb 2, 2011)

I like to check in once in a while and give an update on Misty. She continues to do great! Her feet are actually good, and her weight is even better. She has no problem eating and keeping weight on. It has been wonderful to watch her personality develop and CHANGE! She has become somewhat cocky, is all about herself and loves to show off! She spends most of her time running with my only ASPC horse, Heart and trys to imitate her all the day. She now prances, runs with that head in the air, demanding you "look at me".

But most of all, she is healthy, and safe, and I'm pretty sure she knows it!

Thank you again to CMHR for what you did for Misty, and continue to do for so many like her.




Wishing you all and the horses, a wonderful 2011 filled with more successes!


----------



## minie812 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wonderful news


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 2, 2011)

I love hearing her updates



and never forget reading about her.It tickles me she's got a little spunk now



.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 2, 2011)

Bless you for taking a rescue. Having rescued and placed many horses, I know how GREAT it is to get the updates. Good for you!!!!!!!

Do you have an album of pix of her?


----------



## Marty (Feb 4, 2011)

She sure had the will to live. Did I ever tell you Carolyn that I had to dispose of all my clothing after having been trying to get her out of that disgusting place? I think I itched my skin off my body for the better part of the month. The really bad part is there are still big horses in there that I cannot get help for.

Hey Carolyn, please this summer if you can shave her up I would love to see what is under all that hair.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 4, 2011)

Most of what was done for Misty was done by CMHR and her foster family. I just extended all they had done and was allowed to have her come live with me, and I am the one who benefits.

Marty, tell you what, you guys get CMHR to AMHR Nationals and I will get Misty there, clipped and cleaned, and ready to show!! I know you only do A right now, just a thought. If not, I will get you pictures as soon as she is clipped.





And if you do, get a big screen for a slide show of the condition she was before, and they can see her after, in person.


----------



## Gini (Mar 31, 2011)

Frankie said:


> Most of what was done for Misty was done by CMHR and her foster family. I just extended all they had done and was allowed to have her come live with me, and I am the one who benefits.
> 
> Marty, tell you what, you guys get CMHR to AMHR Nationals and I will get Misty there, clipped and cleaned, and ready to show!! I know you only do A right now, just a thought. If not, I will get you pictures as soon as she is clipped.
> 
> ...



Carolyn

We will see what we can do to get to Nationals this year... I know we would love to see Misty in person. Possibly AMHR will let you take her into the ring like AMHA did with Teddy. That would be *"Awesome"*


----------

